# Germany tripling price of vaping liquids



## Hooked (28/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-04-26_tripling-the-e-liquid-tax.html
26 April 2021

"... The new tobacco tax bill introduced today by the German Government will have catastrophic effects and will unleash a massive new black market for vaping products, according to Michael Landl, Director of the World Vapers’ Alliance (1).

The bill proposes to increase taxes on vaping liquids enormously, while only moderately increasing taxes on traditional cigarettes. The price for nicotine e-liquids will triple if the law is passed..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (28/4/21)

If something similar happens here, I will have no guilty feeling in dealing with black market vape products. I will even help it along. All these hurdles in the way of vaping HAS to be influenced by Big Tobacco. There's no other explanation for the stupid decisions by governments towards vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

Sin taxes are low hanging fruit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (28/4/21)

we already had a "black market" test run with the OG lockdown, it will thrive

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)

vicTor said:


> we already had a "black market" test run with the OG lockdown, it will thrive


@vicTor - The test run went exceptionally well just in our ''community'' esp with your help and contacts - bring it on

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

